
Show HN: A Linux terminal online dictionary based on cambridge - xueyuanl
https://github.com/xueyuanl/cambrinary
======
hollerith
Looking up a word requires an internet connection.

~~~
xueyuanl
yes :), if you like the cambridge explanation and don't want to use a browser.

------
kukio434
Good job.

~~~
xueyuanl
Thanks : )

